# Marble velvet geckos



## Netteddragon (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey fellas so I was considering getting a marbled believer gecko as they are good starter reptiles and don't need a license.


could you tell me the requirements for them




cheers


----------



## Reptiles101 (Aug 28, 2014)

You mean 'Christinus marmoratus' if you taking about these awesome little dudes I can help as I've kept them for about 4 years. They're an extremely basic gecko in the terms of care and really make an awesome gecko for the beginner. 

I keep mine in a little 20L glass fish tank with a very secure tight fitting lid as they're very good escape artists and will squeeze through any small gaps they can to escape, they don't require any sort of heating or lighting, for substrate I use coco peat (about 3-4 inches deep so they can borrow and sleep in it because it's soft when moist. Feed them small crickets every third day with a good calcium + D3 supplement (repti-cal is the best brand) give the enclosure a good mist with every feed also. Provide plenty of hiding places like bark, fake plants. One last thing as they a very skilled climbers provide plenty of sticks as I know mine go crazy and climb every single branch they can. Good luck on getting some as they're very awesome geckos to keep  

hope I helped you a bit  

Regards,
Reptiles101


----------



## Netteddragon (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks man with the enclosure I have a 1 ft old fish tank could you send a pic of what your tank looks like I want to get some ideas


----------



## Reptiles101 (Aug 28, 2014)

No worries mate, here's a few pictures of my marbled gecko setup. Just a basic setup that's perfect for them easy to clean and pretty cheap to make into a gecko heaven Lol  















Regards,
Reptiles101


----------



## Netteddragon (Aug 29, 2014)

Do these guys need heat lamps or only a heat mat

nice enclosure btw


----------



## Reptiles101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Heats not required, I don't use heat and mine are always up at night, and go crazy for crickets every third night, sometimes mine are up during the day too  I've never had a problem with keeping mine this way 

Regards,
Reptiles101​


----------



## Netteddragon (Aug 29, 2014)

Not even a heat mat? That's means it will be easier to convince my parents


----------



## Reptiles101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah no heat at all, my parents love them and I think yours will too  

Regards,
Reptiles101


----------

